# Giant Propel Advanced 2



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had my Merlin Extralight for over 20 years and have never owned a state of the art modern carbon bike. Needless to say, after much reading and LBS sniffing around, I find myself lusting after something new and carbon. I've studied several bikes from Cannondale, Trek, Fuji, Specialized, Scott, Cervelo, Felt, and Giant. I'm a recreational rider doing 20 - 40+ mile rides, solo and with a club, but I appreciate the attributes of a higher end performance road bike. I live in S. Florida, so I don't need a great climber. I'm looking for a light, responsive, quick accelerating, reasonably comfy bike that holds speed well. Of all the bikes I've looked at, after also considering price, the one that has really lit me up is the Giant Propel Advanced 2 (not the SL model). To be honest, it's way over my skill level and real world needs, but as I indicated, I like good stuff, even at the risk of looking slightly Fred-ish. One of the LBS's in my area is a Giant dealer and they seem to be straight up good guys, especially the owner. That's important to me as I consider after sale suport very important. I am also told that Giant is a good company to deal with in the event of warranty issues, and that they make the frames for some of the big brands.

Sooooo........does anyone own a Propel Advanced series bike? Thoughts, comments, suggestions? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I do not own one but ride with the local Giant shop and the guy with the Propel loves it. We are in a hilly area so TCR and Tarmacs are the norm but in a flat area I would be all over the Propel or Venge. 

Giant is a good company from my experience and I think very fairly priced.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

The Propel is one of the fastest and most nimble flatland bike, faster than the Venge.
The only other bike (that is not a specifically time trial bike) that may go faster is the Ridley Noah FAST. 

If i was in the market for a flatland bike, the Propel and Noah Pro would be 2 that I would strongly considered. Venge is outdated, too much hype.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

My local Giant shop recently had a demo day with the Propel Advanced SL. I also have been riding a Ti bike for the last 12 years so it was quite an experience. Everything was nice and stiff and the integrated brakes were better than I expected. It was also pretty comfortable! It seemed to have the magic three things: light, fast, & stiff. Even with the carbon deep wheels there wasn't any major jarring or rough ride. I think you could do a lot worse! Your dealer will need to work with you to get the stem length right as the stock size was 2-3 shorter than I like. The only bad thing I can say about it was the extra-plain paintjob was uninteresting. But then again, my tastes for paint are more on the late 80's garish side so you can take it for what it's worth.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I ride a propel sl1 and recently one of the guys I ride with rides a propel advanced 2.
He loves his bike and now my other buddy is picking up a sl3.

Only thing I don't like about the bike is the brakes. I don't think it's so bad on the advanced model since it uses the pslr1 aero which have an aluminum brake track. Using carbon clinchers, I find it to be a little bit scary when descending or when an emergency braking situation arises.


----------



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Anxiously awaiting delivery next week!


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

anyone knows weight of propel advanced 2? 

im taking into consideration few models: madone 5.2, supersix comp ultegra, venge and propel advanced 2. I know almost all about the rest, but weight of propel is still mystery... The next thing im worried about is giant warranty, it doesnt have good reputation in my country


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mal- I have ridden motorcycles with you down here. You should be very happy with the Propel. Great bike for our flat roads. More importantly (I assume you bought it at Z's) Alex is one of the best fitters around. He will make sure that your fit is exact and they will service your bike well there. Enjoy the bike and I will look for you on the road.

Steve


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

jaroslaw said:


> anyone knows weight of propel advanced 2?
> 
> im taking into consideration few models: madone 5.2, supersix comp ultegra, venge and propel advanced 2. I know almost all about the rest, but weight of propel is still mystery... The next thing im worried about is giant warranty, it doesnt have good reputation in my country


My buddy medium frame with speedplay chromoly came out to about 17.5lbs.


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

propel a2 got lighter by 250g wheels than 5.2 madone, same group, and is still 0.5kg heavier 

then the frame must be kinda heavy comparing to trek :/ and treks frame is around 1kg... from what weight comes from in pa2?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jaroslaw said:


> propel a2 got lighter by 250g wheels than 5.2 madone, same group, and is still 0.5kg heavier
> 
> then the frame must be kinda heavy comparing to trek :/ and treks frame is around 1kg... from what weight comes from in pa2?


You are comparing apples to oranges. The Propel is an Aero Bike. The Giant that compares to a Madone is a TCR. Aero Bikes are always a bit heavier.


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

I dont think so since madone is aero bike too, at least this is official statement from trek.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jaroslaw said:


> I dont think so since madone is aero bike too, at least this is official statement from trek.


I know some higher end Madone's have some aero features but I have never heard of them referred to as an aero bike. Then again Trek does not make one just like they did not make a relaxed geo until the Domane. 

Compare that to Specialized:
- Tarmac
- Roubaix
- Venge

Giant:
- TCR
- Defy
- Propel

Trek:
- Madone
- Domane
- ?????


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Loving my Defy Advanced SL 1*

I bought a Giant Defy Advanced SL 1 in May after riding a Moots Vamoots CR for about 2yrs. The Moots was incorrectly sized by the dealer when I bought it and I was never able to dial it in the way I wanted too. 

I was pleasantly surprised when the guy who had been doing my bike fits for about 7 yrs encouraged me to try the Defy(he did not sell me the Moots). It was the top model but I still didn't think I was going to buy it before I took the bike for the weekend test ride. Much to my surprise I was "blown away" by how well the bike fit me, how well it accelerates, climbs, corners and how comfortable it was after 50 plus mile rides on a variety of terrain. Since I purchased the Defy I have learned that Giant is the largest bike manufactor in the world and they design and build their frames in house versus having them subcontracted and built elsewhere. They actually do a lot of manufacturing for other big companies. So, what im getting at is I honestly believe you will not go wrong with any of the Giant bikes.



NJBiker72 said:


> I know some higher end Madone's have some aero features but I have never heard of them referred to as an aero bike. Then again Trek does not make one just like they did not make a relaxed geo until the Domane.
> 
> Compare that to Specialized:
> - Tarmac
> ...


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> Trek:
> - Madone
> - Domane
> - Madone


Its not about rule to have that set, but about specific solution implemented within the frame Those let them write about things like "at 40km/h it saves for you 22W" (Venge), Giant claims their "Propel saves 12-36 seconds over 40km distance", Trek " improvements, compared with a non-aero frame, save a rider 25 watts when moving at 25 mph with a head wind at 10 degrees"

that is what they have in common


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jaroslaw said:


> Its not about rule to have that set, but about specific solution implemented within the frame Those let them write about things like "at 40km/h it saves for you 22W" (Venge), Giant claims their "Propel saves 12-36 seconds over 40km distance", Trek " improvements, compared with a non-aero frame, save a rider 25 watts when moving at 25 mph with a head wind at 10 degrees"
> 
> that is what they have in common


And before the Domane was the Madone also the relaxed. 

Not a knock on the Madone but I think there is a reason Giant and Specialized went with aero specific frames. It is a trade off. Giant's president even said the Propel is not as stiff as the TCR.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Could not edit my post for some reason but wanted to add when I tested bikes the last time. I really liked the Madone, but it did seem like a compromise for me between the Tarmac and the Roubaix. It was very stable compared to the Tarmac and felt the best on the flats. But I was interested in climbing and for me that was hands down the Tarmac. I am thinking you would have a similar deal comparing a bike that is part climber part aero to either a climber or aero. So it then becomes how dialed in to one purpose you want it. JMHO.


----------



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

I picked up the Propel Advanced 2 today. Beautiful bike, but I immediately removed the ridiculous decals on the wheels, THREE on each side. That's all you see when you first look at the bike. Looks 1000% better, IMHO. Only rode it a few miles at the bike shop, so not much to report. It does feel heavier than my Merlin, but that's because it is. However, the steering is lightning quick, the brakes are great, and the ride a bit stiffer than the Merlin. The Merlin spins up quicker, but I'm sure that's due to the huge difference in wheel weight, 1800g vs. 1300g! I'll post more after I put on some decent mileage.

BTW, for those of you in S. Florida, I purchased the bike from Z Bike Shop in Davie, FL. They cut me some slack on the price, the experience was very positive, and Alex, the owner and all around great guy, spent 1.5 hours doing an expert job of fitting me to the bike. I am definitely more comfortable on the Propel than on the Merlin, thanks to the great fit job.


----------



## L84AD8 (Jul 1, 2011)

zx9rmal said:


> I picked up the Propel Advanced 2 today. Beautiful bike....


Congrats on the new bike! looking forward to more reviews, and pics!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

Bike lust.


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

damn, this is extremely sexy bike :thumbsup:
could you please make more and better quality pics?

which wheels weight 1800 and 1300?
I asked giant about weight of propel, they actually responded to me 
Propel Advanced 2 "M" size -> 7,75 kg

NJBiker72, im not gonna argue about is madone aero or not, just read some stuff... first example -> _"__Rather than run two separate carbon road bike campaigns – one that prioritizes stiffness and weight and another that concentrates on aerodynamics – Trek has decided to roll all three priorities into one chassis. "_ @ bikeradar and milion other sources where statement is obvious. Of course it concerns certain range of madone bikes.


----------



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

jaroslaw said:


> damn, this is extremely sexy bike :thumbsup:
> could you please make more and better quality pics?
> 
> which wheels weight 1800 and 1300?
> ...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jaroslaw said:


> damn, this is extremely sexy bike :thumbsup:
> could you please make more and better quality pics?
> 
> which wheels weight 1800 and 1300?
> ...


That's cool. It is their choice. And it may be the best bike for some. 

Nothing wrong with that.


----------

